# Climbing



## Anne-Marie

i got my beautiful pebbles a month ago she is now jst a lil over 3 months old i found when i took her wheel out to clean it she was climbing the cage then dropping herself to the ground just wondering if this could be dangerous as she sometimes gets as far as the roof i only keep the wheel out if just cleaned to allow to dry also is there any suggestions for the best clening agent to get the poop of the wheel?


----------



## freda

That is extremely dangerous. From what I understand, falls from even a small height can cause internal damage. Immortalia said "Even a fall off of something a few inches high can cause enough damage to kill a hedgie. Whether it be broken bones, or worse...Internal damage. Our hedgies aren't like the ones in the wild. While they can climb, they sometimes lack the quick response to ball up while falling. When I'm sitting on the ground, my hedgie climbs up into my lap and slides off in a superman pose, it doesn't occur to him to ball up."

You need to fix the cage immediately. One of the tricks to prevent climbing (quoted from hedgielover, who paraphrased Nancy)

"Basically you weave thick plastic, like place mats or report covers through the bars and the hedgehog will not be able to climb. I believe they have to be about 10" or 12" up."

Another option (again stolen from hedgielover) is:

"Most likely what would be easier than weaving the placemats would be to hole punch them and attach them with cable ties all along the bottom. You should attach the placemat at the top and bottom and attach them with at least three cable ties each for top and bottom ( one for each side and one for the middle)"

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2377

(I hope nobody minds me quoting them :? )


----------



## Anne-Marie

ye il try that i hope she is ok im bringing her to the vet next month for a check up anyway she is still her normal self so hopefully nothing is wrong thanks for the advice


----------



## gyaku

My hedgehog Sonic does climb, and I think he is ok since I normally put 2" of shavings, what do you use for bedding, he is getting his check up next week


----------



## dorasdaddy

Would you let your child climb a tree and fall into a pile of leaves? No. Then why is it ok to basicly do the same for your hedgie? Impact is still impact and serious/fatal injuries can occur. a fall from 6-8 inches from my hands into a tub of water is whast broke millies leg, and two weeks later i lost her to what seemed to be a stroke...given her young age the main culprit was likely a blood clot the formed at the injury site. Why risk that type of end for your little one when it is easily prevented?


----------



## hedgielover

Cool I was quoted!!!! lol, I don't mind at all. 

I agree with Dorasdaddy that even if you think it is cushioned letting a hedgehog climb is still a bad idea. Although I probably would let my child fall into a pile of leaves (depending on height). 

Hedgehogs however are unique little animals and domestic ones are ill equiped to deal with falling. Although they can climb hedgehogs in the wild mostly have no reason to. Hedgehogs are burrowers by nature and despite what the books say there is just no way for us to know how often wild hedgehogs climb, fall and, are injured from falling.


----------



## gyaku

He doesn't climb any more since I gave him a paper towel roll... Plus he loves to run around my bed during the early morning when I let him out.


----------



## Anne-Marie

she has actually taught herself to climb back down now rather than dropping herself to the ground


----------



## hedgielover

Anne-Marie said:


> she has actually taught herself to climb back down now rather than dropping herself to the ground


That's a smart little hedgehog. It's up to you if you want to risk it but just supervise and be cautious.

Quigley climbed the walls of his playpen last night all the way to the top on his first try. I was completely surprised, and all the way on the other side of the room. I managed to run and catch him before he tipped over the other side. But we were probably a few seconds away from him falling on his head so we were really lucky.


----------

